# 2% 0f Counties, 51% of Murders



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Not surprising for those aware. Also not surprising that


> 54% of US counties in 2014 had zero murders


.

A majority of it is Blacks killing blacks and whites, along with Hispanics killing Hispanics and whites. The elephant in the room that nobody wants to talk about.

John Lott is always worth a read.....

Murders in US very concentrated: 54% of US counties in 2014 had zero murders, 2% of counties have 51% of the murders - Crime Prevention Research CenterCrime Prevention Research Center


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Has to be a lie because libtards have said repeatedly all cultures are equal. Just like Nazis are right wingers, you can chose your gender and so on.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Has to be a lie because libtards have said repeatedly all cultures are equal. Just like Nazis are right wingers, you can chose your gender and so on.


Very Goebels of you.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Very Goebels of you.....


No. Just deplorable.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

BTW, the German Nazis were not our nutballs, they were not 'right wing.'

"Nazi" stands for National Socialist German Workers Party. They are left wing nuts, so is the Klan.

I'm proud to say that most MCs are Republican.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> BTW, the German Nazis were not our nutballs, they were not 'right wing.'
> 
> "Nazi" stands for National Socialist German Workers Party. They are left wing nuts, so is the Klan.
> 
> I'm proud to say that most MCs are Republican.


Tourist, I may be having a obtuse day, as demonstrated elsewhere, but I have been to many affairs and at most the Master of Ceremonies was definitely not a Republican... Kind of like comedians its hard to find one who is a real conservative. I guess that holds true for Republicans too...


----------

